# Yellow Fever vaccinations - where?



## Froglet

Hi,

I'll be traveling to Kenya soon and I need to get a Yellow Fever vaccination. Can anyone recommend a place to go?

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood

Jumeirah Medical Centre do them but you have to 'book' the vaccine in advance so they can get it in. Its where my employer gets things done.

We didnt need to have Yellow Fever when we went to Kenya - are you sure you need it ?


----------



## Nursemanit

If the connecting flight is in a Yellow Fever country they will need it so it is really airline dependent.


----------



## tootall

We send our guys here:

Occupational Health International | PO Box 2547, Dubai, UAE
1st Floor,Rigga Business Center, Al Rigga Road
Occupational Health International is a part of Gulf Healthcare International Group

t. +971 4 230 64 00 

Was 460 AED last time.


----------



## Chocoholic

Froglet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll be traveling to Kenya soon and I need to get a Yellow Fever vaccination. Can anyone recommend a place to go?
> 
> Thanks


No you don't. You only need the Yellow Fever vaccine IF you're COMING from a country that has Yellow Fever. If you're travelling from the UAE, it doesn't apply.

Trust me on this - been to Kenya, South Africa and Botswana in the last year - not required.

Don't put garbage in your body unless you absolutely have to.


----------



## Froglet

I just went to get the vaccination. It was required...

Interesting to hear that no one knows for sure though. But, better be safe than sorry. Would be pity if I wouldn't be able to get back into Dubai because I don't have the certificate to prove that I got the vaccination.


----------



## Chocoholic

Froglet said:


> I just went to get the vaccination. It was required...
> 
> Interesting to hear that no one knows for sure though. But, better be safe than sorry. Would be pity if I wouldn't be able to get back into Dubai because I don't have the certificate to prove that I got the vaccination.


Always check WHO guidelines. Honestly hubster was working in Kenya for a year - it's not needed. They only ask for it, if you travel from a country that has yellow fever. There hasn't been a case of Yellow fever in Kenya for years.

Malaria is a bigger problem. DO NOT, I repeat DO NOT take the Malaria medications. They don't stop you getting Malaria, but merely suppress it and the docs can't find out which strain you have to treat it and in some cases this is too late. If you get Malaria, with the correct meds, you'll be fine in 3 days.


----------



## Chocoholic

Here you go. This is my 'go to' guide from the WHO. Recommended, but not compulsory.
http://www.who.int/ith/ITH_country_list.pdf


----------



## telecompro

I just had mine yesetrday... did it in DHA in barsha. There is 2 centers one in Mankhool and other in Barsha. 350 AED


----------



## Froglet

telecompro said:


> I just had mine yesetrday... did it in DHA in barsha. There is 2 centers one in Mankhool and other in Barsha. 350 AED


Yeh, we went to the Barsha one as well. It's was pretty quick and straightforward.


----------



## sm105

I got mine done at Saqr Hospital in RAK. Cost me AED 20.


----------



## Froglet

sm105 said:


> I got mine done at Saqr Hospital in RAK. Cost me AED 20.


Did you get a free infection with that?


----------



## sm105

Froglet said:


> Did you get a free infection with that?


Actually, I just checked. It was AED 16, not AED 20.

Saqr Hospital isn't so bad provided you don't go in the mornings when all the labourers are getting their visa medicals done.


----------



## DHA doctor

Available in traveler clinic in AlBarsha health center and Nad Al hammar health center, open only morning from 7:30 am to 2:00 pm


----------



## DHA doctor

*Yellow fever vaccine in Dubai*



Froglet said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll be traveling to Kenya soon and I need to get a Yellow Fever vaccination. Can anyone recommend a place to go?
> 
> Thanks


Yellow fever vaccine available in traveller clinic in Al Barsha health center and in Nad Al Hammar health center with cost of 350 DHS , open from 7:30 am to 2:00 pm any question call 800DHA


----------



## DHA doctor

In Dubai Yellow fever vaccine available in traveller clinic in Al Barsha health center and in Nad Al Hammar health center with cost of 350 DHS , open from 7:30 am to 2:00 pm any question call 800DHA


----------

